# Photoshop Betta



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was actually wondering if anyone would want me to doodle their betta/s for practice. I'd love to do some.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would like one you can pick any fish you like from my album here http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=43339


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

What about Helios here? If his coloring is a problem let me know. I have a HM female I was considering too.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

What color is he exactly, justmel? If you have any more pictures I'd be more than happy to do him

Indigo Betta, I LOVE Ellis I think I'll draw him, he's stunning!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

He's yellow & cellophane. I was worried the cellophane part might be difficult to copy. If it's to hard to get the right look, white would probably work just as well.

If it just doesn't look right you could try my female HM, Pele. She's a yellow & blue grizzled.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe I'll try both!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

It probably won't work but what if you colored the cellophane part the same as the background but a little lighter so it looks like cellophane. Don't know anything about photoshop just wanted to throw that out there. I could be completely wrong though 
:-D


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a really good idea! I think I'll do that. There's definitely a way to do that. THANK YOU!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Feel free to try both. I really want one of each, but didn't want to be greedy so picked one to ask for.

Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Helios*

I finished Helios! I hope you like him. I'll do the others once I get back from vacation. I like how the cellophane appearance came out :-D


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

can you do my female betta "jets" [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

No problem, just give me a while to get her done


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Could you draw Neptune? Thanks.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Ellis*

I finished Ellis for IndigoBetta :-D I hope you like it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

IndigoChild311 said:


> I finished Ellis for IndigoBetta :-D I hope you like it!



That's a really good drawing of Ellis :-D Thank You!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

You're welcome, I tried to capture his beauty but I can't draw scales yet. I'm glad you like him.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

IndigoChild311 said:


> I finished Helios! I hope you like him. I'll do the others once I get back from vacation. I like how the cellophane appearance came out :-D


He is absolutely adorable! Thank you so much. The cellophane did turn out awesome! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

justmel said:


> What about Helios here? If his coloring is a problem let me know. I have a HM female I was considering too.


XD i named my hmpk helios =( but sadly he passed away


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm still in heavy duty vacation mode so the drawings will be up within...I have no clue when, I did some rough drafts this morning and it's as if Maryland not only took my breath away...it took all my drawing skills too...so sorry for the hold up.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

If you can, could you make milo? (Ps if you can, you can take as long as you need  )


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Pic:


----------

